
Show HN: A playbook for getting started with Node.js - HiFaraz
https://github.com/HiFaraz/node-playbook
======
HiFaraz
Hi guys!

I'm the creator of the Node.js Playbook. I'm looking for feedback and help
into fleshing this out further.

I've wasted a lot of time researching basic things and trying to choose
between popular yet nearly identical packages.

I'm putting all those things into a playbook that focuses on getting you
started. It's not a be all and end all, it purely focuses on getting you
started with a basic stack of choices that suit most applications.

